# I think I'll feel suicidal if I get my emotions back because of my social status



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

unemployed, no friends, family thinks im gay, no post secondary, no skills. How can I not kill myself when I come back to real life?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

firstly get back to reality


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

How old are you? And how old have you had it?

You can always get skills, job, friends etc!


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Im fearing that too. Because i know heres so much bad emotions what is very hard to handle. And i never just cannot see clear that i would stay calm and present while watching just them pass by. When i start to feel its always a big hurricane. And i fall back into depersonalization and depression


----------

